# Pegasus...Cosmostrator and Luna



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kits and a look at the kits for anyone who has not seen them.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Both fairly simple kits, but the molding looks clean and crisp. Should be a lot of fun building them when I have some disposable income to spend on models!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you see the gloss on those kits? Pegasus must have polished the heck out of the molds for these! No pebbly texture there. The Luna is such a classic rocket ship. No telling how many movies and TV shows that design appeared in. Just added another kit to my WF shopping list!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, the Luna's pretty simple, eh?


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I started the Cosmostrator over the weekend and the fit is excellent. Pretty simple kit, but it does have some very fine points on the engine spires/etc.

There's a minor error in the instruction sheet - they show the main body as having two fuselage halves with a "flatehead screw" base for the bottom. The actual plastic just has the two halves of the fuselage.

The Luna kit is even simpler. I don't think it has the stairs that popped out of the side and the lunar base, while nice, doesn't match the lunar surface in the movie, but both of these are minor issues.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice. I wish they'd do some Flash Gordon rocketships from the 30s serials though. And the Stratosled.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I wouldn't put it past them. Amazing someone did these in styrene--I have a resin Cosmostrator I'm happy with but the Luna was an instant buy for me.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm glad the kits are out now. When I dropped by Pegasus a few weeks ago, they said the kits were sitting at the dock in Long Beach, waiting to clear customs. I'll have to venture out again to pick these up.

I sure hope that they make good with the craft from _Conquest of Space_. Bob (Burns) gave Pegasus all of the data for them, so I hope to see them coming within the next few years.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> I sure hope that they make good with the craft from _Conquest of Space_. Bob (Burns) gave Pegasus all of the data for them, so I hope to see them coming within the next few years.


They're going to make the winged Mars lander or the Space Station? The Lindberg space station is pretty close to the movie version.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm glad the kits are out now. When I dropped by Pegasus a few weeks ago, they said the kits were sitting at the dock in Long Beach, waiting to clear customs. I'll have to venture out again to pick these up.
> 
> I sure hope that they make good with the craft from _Conquest of Space_. Bob (Burns) gave Pegasus all of the data for them, so I hope to see them coming within the next few years.


I believe the correct internet response is "Shut up and take my money!", is it not?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hopefully, they'll make the winged Mars lander. Always wanted a kit of it.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

_Woo-hoo!
_
All the kits I've wanted since boyhood are finally coming out.

That _Luna_ will look great on my shelf, next to the Geo. Pal War Machine. 

And I'll surely be getting the Conquest of Space kits if they make them.

Thanks, Pegasus!

M.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

The body of the Luna would make a good starting point to build this:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Pegasus also makes a V2 kit for $10 that is great for use as a basis for other craft.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Frank2056 said:


> Trek Ace said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope that they make good with the craft from _Conquest of Space_. Bob (Burns) gave Pegasus all of the data for them, so I hope to see them coming within the next few years.
> ...


The Lindberg kit (center pic) could probably be reworked into a pretty close replica of the Wheel from _Conquest of Space_ (top). The Strombecker/Glencoe space station (bottom) has three spokes, but it's too fat!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I am going to get these kits. Is this kit the large scale Luna, or the small scale Luna? Not that it really matters, I'm buying both. 

If they are a success, then maybe Pegasus will do the rocket from "Flight to Mars" and the Orbit Jet from "Rockey Jones, Space Ranger".

David.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JeffBond said:


> I wouldn't put it past them. Amazing someone did these in styrene--I have a resin Cosmostrator I'm happy with but the Luna was an instant buy for me.










I hope so as Flash Gordon's a well known subject and yes it is amazing these have been done in styrene. Pegasus deserve praise for doing these subjects.

Another market that hasn't been tapped is retro robots like Sky Captain, Undersea Kingdom and others etc. The only retro robots we have is Lost in Space and Forbidden Planet Robby.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm glad the kits are out now. When I dropped by Pegasus a few weeks ago, they said the kits were sitting at the dock in Long Beach, waiting to clear customs. I'll have to venture out again to pick these up.
> 
> I sure hope that they make good with the craft from _Conquest of Space_. Bob (Burns) gave Pegasus all of the data for them, so I hope to see them coming within the next few years.






So is that definite about COS? You know if they might be doing the Mars lander *and* space station?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I picked up Luna today. It's 1/144 scale. If they're doing a larger size, I'm all in.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I picked up Luna today. It's 1/144 scale. If they're doing a larger size, I'm all in.


The Luna doesn't have the pop out handholds/rungs, airlock details or surface equipment. Might make a good PE set.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There are two Luna kits: 1/144 and 1/350 scales.

When I asked at Pegasus about the _Conquest_ kits, I just got a 'wink' and a smile. I can forgive them for their witticisms on this since the allowed me to have two of the test kits (not just the shots, but whole test kits - packaging and all) of the Nautilus last year, long before the release date.

Bob told me a few years ago, and recently mentioned to me again, that he had provided details about all of the George Pal craft that he had in his possession, including the winged lander and the transport rocket. So, I imagine that there will be models coming in (hopefully) the near future.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> There are two Luna kits: 1/144 and 1/350 scales.
> 
> When I asked at Pegasus about the _Conquest_ kits, I just got a 'wink' and a smile. I can forgive them for their witticisms on this since the allowed me to have two of the test kits (not just the shots, but whole test kits - packaging and all) of the Nautilus last year, long before the release date.
> 
> Bob told me a few years ago, and recently mentioned to me again, that he had provided details about all of the George Pal craft that he had in his possession, including the winged lander and the transport rocket. So, I imagine that there will be models coming in (hopefully) the near future.



Mark me as one of those strongly in favor of the transport rocket. I know, I know, fairly standard Ley/Von Braun design, but darn it, I liked it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If they are doing COS kits I hope they do the space station as well. As far as I make out the only injection sci fi/retro craft that Pegasus announced which are yet to be released are the Luftwaffe flying saucer, the MEV and Terminator hunter killer tank..............so maybe they 'might' announce something soon about COS?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Everybody check your Lunas' wingtip pods. The half-pod part that goes on the wingtips.
I have two kits - One kit had two center pods, one left, and no right. The other kit had two left pods, one right, and no center.

Quality control is... not. :/


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> Everybody check your Lunas' wingtip pods. The half-pod part that goes on the wingtips.
> I have two kits - One kit had two center pods, one left, and no right. The other kit had two left pods, one right, and no center.
> 
> Quality control is... not. :/


A friend of mine got one where the tip of the nose 
(both half of the hulls) was just bent all to heck, from shifting in the box during shipping. yikes. 

I dunno if he's even checked to see that the pod half's match up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are actually well-engineered nose tip protectors in the kit - plastic tabs fitted on pins at the nose that extend past the point. But they are only snapped on and _they fall off in the box_! :/


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Will be checking on my kit tomorrow morning. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

The tip on my Luna is bent as well. The Cosmostrator has equally sharp ends, but they managed to stay in good shape during the build. I've only managed to jab the tips into my fingers twice...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm showing my age but I love these old "rocket ship" type spaceships. Yeah the Trek and Wars ships look cool but they don't bring back the memories of a long lost childhood.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John P said:


> Everybody check your Lunas' wingtip pods. The half-pod part that goes on the wingtips.
> I have two kits - One kit had two center pods, one left, and no right. The other kit had two left pods, one right, and no center.
> 
> Quality control is... not. :/


Mine is missing the right pod, and the tip of one half of the ship is bent so badly it is completely white in color.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Wonderful to have these subjects in injection molding. Aren't the kits ABS though, not styrene?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

ABS is just another formulation of styrene that results in making it much stronger and more durable than standard polystyrene, which is why you need a stronger glue than you would for just assembling a regular styrene model kit.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> ABS is just another formulation of styrene that results in making it much stronger and more durable than standard polystyrene, which is why you need a stronger glue than you would for just assembling a regular styrene model kit.


And it glues beautifully with Tamiya Extra Thin. Model Master liquid cement should work as well. MEK based glues will not work.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Wolfman! Check yer private mail box dude!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Plastruct Plastic Weld is also ideal for building ABS kits.

I truly wish that all plastic kits were ABS. It is a much better plastic - tougher, more flexible, less brittle, and takes all types of paints well - especially lacquers. I far prefer it to regular styrene. Bravo to Pegasus for their insight in using the best material out there on some of the best kits.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Has anyone figured out how to get replacements for the missing parts? I left a message via their "Contact Us" but have not gotten a reply after several days.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Same here.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The Cosmostrator and Luna I bought arrived last Saturday. Both kits had all their parts, but the Luna had the bent nose tip problem. I think I can gently bend the two parts back into position and secure them with glue when I get around to building the kit. The two halves had poked out of the bag and apparently rammed into the inside of the box during shipping. Note of caution - both kits have needle-like tips on them, so be very careful when handling them!

Is anyone (Paulbo - hint-hint!) going to produce an "under construction" add-on set for the Luna? I was watching Destination Moon on YouTube this morning, and there are some fine shots of the Luna under construction. Just like the Space Ark from When Worlds Collide, an under construction version could be made with etched brass pieces.

(BTW, both Destination Moon and First Spaceship on Venus are available for free viewing on YouTube.)

Both kits are beautiful in their engineering, finish, and simplicity. Well Done, Pegasus!

Larry


----------



## Pegasus Hobbies (May 1, 2012)

*Pegasus Hobbies Reply-Missing Parts*

I understand that many of you are having a problem with our "contact us" on our website for problems with our kits. I hope that is now fixed.

Please try again so I can resolve your problems. Or e-mail to

[email protected]

I hope this works now.

Larry Thompson
Pegasus Hobbies


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! Thanks Larry. I'll try again when I get home from work. I have two Lunas and each one is missing one correct wingtip pod. I'll need a right and a center.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Pegasus Hobbies said:


> I understand that many of you are having a problem with our "contact us" on our website for problems with our kits. I hope that is now fixed.
> 
> Please try again so I can resolve your problems. Or e-mail to
> 
> ...


I wrote to this address last night and heard from them today. Good job, Larry.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> I wrote to this address last night and heard from them today. Good job, Larry.


Same with me. Larry said my part would be in the mail today or tomorrow. Thanks Larry!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Pegasus Hobbies said:


> I understand that many of you are having a problem with our "contact us" on our website for problems with our kits. I hope that is now fixed.
> 
> Please try again so I can resolve your problems. Or e-mail to
> 
> ...


Now that is stellar customer service right there!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Custom resin base for Luna*

I finished my clay and wood master for my Luna over the weekend. I did not care for the base that came with the kit so I took screen grabs from the movie’s moon scenes to make a condensed version of the landing site. I cut a groove in one of Luna’s fins so I can run thin wires to a small LED for the ships portholes. When my RTV arrives this week I’ll cast the base in resin with a hollow bottom for batteries and switch.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

johnF said:


> I finished my clay and wood master for my Luna over the weekend. I did not care for the base that came with the kit so I took screen grabs from the movie’s moon scenes to make a condensed version of the landing site. I cut a groove in one of Luna’s fins so I can run thin wires to a small LED for the ships portholes. When my RTV arrives this week I’ll cast the base in resin with a hollow bottom for batteries and switch.


Beautiful work! Regarding the base, can you describe how you got the cracks in the surface like that?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I've ruined my "Let me slap this together quick and easy just to get something done" Luna with various failed attempts at a shiny _unmarred _silver finish. Ordered another one.

This is why I like WWII airplane models. The finish is _supposed _to look crappy.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Today I received a replacement Luna hull part from Pegasus and came away impressed by the service and care this company takes regarding it's customers. 

For those of you who haven't bought the kit, Pegasus provides a plastic tab that fits into a locator peg/hole in the hull parts which extends beyond the point on the top of the body in order to protect it during shipping. Unfortunately, one of the protectors on my kit came loose during shipping and the point was damaged.

Contacted Larry at Pegasus on 5/20, received an email from him on 5/21 saying the part would be shipped that day or the next and today (5/27), the part arrived in the mail. Not only was the protector tab in place, it was also held on with Scotch tape and the hull half was wrapped in craft paper and mailed in a padded envelope. The part arrived without a scratch and the top has a sharp point!

Great service from a great company. Thanks again Larry!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

johnF said:


> I finished my clay and wood master for my Luna over the weekend. I did not care for the base that came with the kit so I took screen grabs from the movie’s moon scenes to make a condensed version of the landing site.


Having just watched the movie, I'd say you nailed it!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Well, I've ruined my "Let me slap this together quick and easy just to get something done" Luna with various failed attempts at a shiny _unmarred _silver finish. Ordered another one.
> 
> This is why I like WWII airplane models. The finish is _supposed _to look crappy.


How about repainting it in a German WWII paint scheme similar to the V2 and calling it a concept German moon ship? A sort of "what if" type of kit. It would be unqiue and you could weather the heck out of it!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Well, I've ruined my "Let me slap this together quick and easy just to get something done" Luna with various failed attempts at a shiny _unmarred _silver finish. Ordered another one.
> 
> This is why I like WWII airplane models. The finish is _supposed _to look crappy.


John, couldn't you have just used Easy Off to remove the paint, sanded down what didn't come off easily, polished the kit up with a fine sanding pad and re-sprayed?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I received the replacement for the missing "pod half" for my Luna kit just a few days after e-mailing Pegasus. I am very pleased with the speed at which they moved to solve the problem. Good job, Pegasus!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> Beautiful work! Regarding the base, can you describe how you got the cracks in the surface like that?


Thanks Trekkirffic, 
The bottom half of the base is cut and routed from MDF and the surface is clay with cast resin rocks.
I took a screen-grab from the movie when they are about to land showing the surface of the moon through a periscope or something like that. I then blew up and printed the photo to the size I wanted and laid it on the clay. Using a blade I cut through the paper following the cracks.
Using my clay sculpting tools I formed the surface and give more depth to the cracks. The base is VERY delicate right now. Hopefully my RTV will be here by Friday and I can get a mold off it before I screw it up!
I’m still waiting for my laser cut 1/6 B-9 robot base and can mold both at the same time. These will both be for sale.
Here’s a shot of my base and the kits base.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spock62 said:


> How about repainting it in a German WWII paint scheme similar to the V2 and calling it a concept German moon ship? A sort of "what if" type of kit. It would be unqiue and you could weather the heck out of it!


I was thinking of that!



seaQuest said:


> John, couldn't you have just used Easy Off to remove the paint, sanded down what didn't come off easily, polished the kit up with a fine sanding pad and re-sprayed?


Less trouble and less mess just to buy another one.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

So, any chance we will see an etch set for the Luna? Ladder perhaps? I do like that aftermarket moon surface base. I wonder what Pegasus was thinking making a base that reflects the real moon vs. the moon surface from the film? And I'm happy to say my Luna from Wonderfest was defect free and had all the correct parts. All 12 of them.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I thank I will sell my base as an add on.
$15.00 should do it.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I thank I will sell my base as an add on.
> $15.00 should do it.


SOLD! Just let me know when I can order.

Seriously, I just cracked the box on the kit I picked up from the Pegasus booth at WF and I am _stunned_ at the beautiful workmanship. Like JHeilman's, mine was in good shape; carefully hand packaged and undamaged. 

But I am amazed at the razor-sharp detailing. You could cut your finger open on the edges of the fins. The finish on the hull is like a glass marble. The various parts fit together with almost no seams. What a work of art! 

It's going to be a hard thing to wait a few months before building it to see if any photoetch parts are forthcoming.

Great job Pegasus!

M.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

MGagen said:


> I am amazed at the razor-sharp detailing. You could cut your finger open on the edges of the fins. The finish on the hull is like a glass marble. The various parts fit together with almost no seams. What a work of art!


Aahh. 'Tis the glory of ABS plastic that makes it so.

You also never have to be concerned lacquer paints reacting to it as they do with ordinary styrene.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Back in black*

Here is a shot of my Luna in Tamiya gloss black. This is my second paint application after I buggered up the first coat and stripped it back down to plastic. After I polish the paint to my satisfaction, I’ll use Alclad II chrome for the final coat. Sure looks sinister in black though! 
The resin base is hollow so I can install a battery pack and power switch for the Luna’s “porthole” LED.

John


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me, I flat give up on the Luna. I've tried twice to get a smooth, unblemished coat with a several different silvers, including Alclad chrome. It's obviously not something I can do. Screw it.

This is why my favorite thing to build is a WWII fighter with lots of weathering.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I picked up the kit at my LHS. All the parts were there, and the nose was undamaged.
I've had to sand and re-paint a couple times. Now I remembered why I hate an all-metallic paint job. I'm using Tamiya spray lacquer TS-17 Gloss Aluminum. There will be imperfections, but I just want to get the kit done.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Less trouble and less mess just to buy another one.


Yeah, my metallic finish turned out, how shall I put it...less than stellar.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice to see classics getting some love. Did anyone ever do the ship from Sky Captain?


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Luna painted*

Here is a shot of my Luna in alclad chrome. It’s not perfect but looks pretty good to me. Now to paint the base and wire it up!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

spock62 said:


> Today I received a replacement Luna hull part from Pegasus and came away impressed by the service and care this company takes regarding it's customers.
> 
> For those of you who haven't bought the kit, Pegasus provides a plastic tab that fits into a locator peg/hole in the hull parts which extends beyond the point on the top of the body in order to protect it during shipping. Unfortunately, one of the protectors on my kit came loose during shipping and the point was damaged.
> 
> ...


My kit came with all the tip protectors intact. However, I'm doing my dead level best to bend/break the tip all on my own! 4-5 times I've hit the tip up against something. So far its still there but I've just started on it!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

*heads for the kitchen, grabs the can of Easy Off*


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

In the movie the ship was really kinda dull so don't knock yourselves out trying to get a perfect finish. It looked more like dull sheet metal not polished chrome. I'm thinking Tamiya silver spray would do a good job.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know if they sell them in the US but Halfords silver car spray paints like Volvo or Nissan silver give a really good finish and they etch into the plastic aswell.

Other than that I wouldn't worry about them looking perfect either.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've tried all the shiny "chrome" type spray paints available at auto supply stores and elsewhere. When I spray any of these I get the same dull silver/aluminum look. The caps/lids on these things look really good. Whats up with that?

Has anyone ever tried these over a gloss black finish like is recommend for alclad? I would try it but don't have any left.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've just tried my third attempt at a silver finish (Testor Metlizer Aluminum) and failed. Masking tape rips up the surface. This was supposed to be a quick, fun weekend build, dammit!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> I've just tried my third attempt at a silver finish (Testor Metlizer Aluminum) and failed. Masking tape rips up the surface. This was supposed to be a quick, fun weekend build, dammit!!


Yeah, I feel ya.


----------

